# Prague, OK Stunning black sable female in Rescue!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I admit, I briefly considered it, before deciding it would be suicide. 

I have no affiliation at all with this rescue, but just hope this girl ends up in a home that understands her instead of just one that likes dark sables.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Prague, OK | Sissy
Stunning young lady
I LOVE this color 'sable'
She was born in Sept 2010
Beautiful AKC girl
But spayed as the last thing we need is more German Shepherds!
She is friendly and happy and well mannered
Beautiful
$250


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful dog


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a Pretty girl!! She reminds of your Kopper. You would have your hands full if you got her with your two and the recent rescue. I defiantly see why you consider her though. Is she in trainist to a rescue/ foster?? Hope she is on her way to happy family experienced with the breed.... ECT....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The recent rescue was just a temp foster while her long-term foster was out of town for the weekend. She's gone on to her long-term foster. 

This black sable girl is in OKSAVEADOG, an all-breed rescue in Oklahoma. I briefly considered adopting her, but I need 10 month old and 13 month old working-line dogs like I need a hole in the head. 

We are planning to rescue/adopt sometime in the next year or two, but we're hoping to find one that's between Rocky's and Kopper's ages, maybe in the 3-6 year range.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! She is pretty! I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She reminds me of my Zeffie!

Poor thing!

I hope someone steps up and takes this beauty home!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Any chance someone local could do a full eval on this girl? I know someone looking for an older puppy but it HAS to be very good with other dogs and children.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Any chance someone local could do a full eval on this girl? I know someone looking for an older puppy but it HAS to be very good with other dogs and children.


According to the rescue's website, their dogs are kept in a pack-type setting and HAVE to be good with other dogs. And at 13 months, she'd probably be a little bouncy and unruly around children but I sincerely doubt that she's developed any real aggression.


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

She is stunning! Any updates?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremey she would be great for Ozzy!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah, I agree.  I'm tempted.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Too bad its a female. I would love a WL but having 3 females proved bloody with us. Plus my heart is still crushed missing Sasha....aching, 

Hope this dog can find a good place.


----------

